# Anyone in STL open to group communication through zello



## uberlimo (Feb 6, 2016)

STL we need to organize and communicate with one another to help each other. I'm using this app called zello that will help us out in many ways. Download the app and look for uber st.Louis. it works .
Just like the old Nextel push to talk. You can also use it as a group communication tool to communicate with a large group of people if not operator to operator


----------



## Droidx5 (Feb 6, 2016)

uberlimo said:


> STL we need to organize and communicate with one another to help each other. I'm using this app called zello that will help us out in many ways. Download the app and look for uber st.Louis. it works .
> Just like the old Nextel push to talk. You can also use it as a group communication tool to communicate with a large group of people if not operator to operator


Yes, let's get a group Zello for Stl going. 
I'm on.


----------



## uberlimo (Feb 6, 2016)

Goon afternoon Droidx5 thanks for joining on. I stopped driving early yesterday evening and didn't get back out so I didn't go out last night. This zello group is new and we need to be patient with each other we may all drive at different times. So we should all keep that in mind I usually drive weekend nights until things pick up. One last thung zello is still new to me so I'm still trying to get the hang of it.


----------



## Michael - Cleveland (Jan 1, 2015)

We've been using it in Cleveland for a while now they're there a good two dozen fairly active people using zello and it's great. Very easy to communicate about what's happening at the airport, weather on different sides of town, surges, etc.


----------



## Bart McCoy (Nov 4, 2014)

Groupme would probably work better. Unless zello changed, you'll miss everything unless you're online /available to hear it


----------



## Michael - Cleveland (Jan 1, 2015)

Bart McCoy said:


> Unless zello changed, you'll miss everything unless you're online /available to hear it


True - unless you leave the app active in the background. Zello does allow you to review the history and play recorded messages. Thanks - I'll have to check out GroupMe.


----------



## Michael - Cleveland (Jan 1, 2015)

Looking at GroupMe - it appears to just be group texting... is that right?
Zello isn't txt based - it's VOICE based... like a CB radio or walkie-talkie (Push-To-Talk).
(No fumbling with texting-while-driving)


----------



## Bart McCoy (Nov 4, 2014)

Michael - Cleveland said:


> Looking at GroupMe - it appears to just be group texting... is that right?
> Zello isn't txt based - it's VOICE based... like a CB radio or walkie-talkie (Push-To-Talk).
> (No fumbling with texting-while-driving)


yes, all text
but its instant
but like i said, its easier to scroll back and just read to catch up
you'll understand what im talking about when you try to go back and replay all the messages you missed.....

I mean you may talk into zello, but you're still pushing a button while driving. the more you talk, the more buttons you are pushing.

in general its not always good to communicate because its like a walkie talkie
most folks don't want those noises coming through like that
but noise (talking) is the main function of the app

Zello,Groupme, or even regular texting messaging: NONE of them should be used while driving anyway,so I wouldn't really advocate "using Zello while driving" as a feature point.....


----------



## Michael - Cleveland (Jan 1, 2015)

Bart McCoy said:


> I mean you may talk into zello, but you're still pushing a button while driving. the more you talk, the more buttons you are pushing.


They're are totally different programs with totally different purposes - and not mutually exclusive. 
Zello is LIVE 'talk'. It's very social - and immediate. You don't have to hold down a button to talk, you can tap your screen, talk, and then tap to end.
Written communications are a different (and important) animal.
Sometimes you just need to ask 'what's happening at the airport?' - or 'Is I90 still closed between exit 6 and 7?" or "We've got flurries on the east side - what's it like out on the west side?"


----------



## Bart McCoy (Nov 4, 2014)

Michael - Cleveland said:


> They're are totally different programs with totally different purposes - and not mutually exclusive.
> Zello is LIVE 'talk'. It's very social - and immediate. You don't have to hold down a button to talk, you can tap your screen, talk, and then tap to end.
> "


you can have a real time text discussion with Groupme. We have a nice Uber chat set up for our area. I only contribute to the chat when im pulled over to the side

So when I say you have to keep tapping buttons the more you talk, are you saying touching the screen does not count?

you are simply touching an onscreen button. The more you contribute to the conversation, the more you touch that button on your screen, all while driving....


----------



## Michael - Cleveland (Jan 1, 2015)

Bart McCoy said:


> you can have a real time text discussion with Groupme. We have a nice Uber chat set up for our area. I only contribute to the chat when im pulled over to the side


That's cool. But it's not the same as talking to a group of people (voice) while driving.


> So when I say you have to keep tapping buttons the more you talk, are you saying touching the screen does not count?


 I don't follow your concern... one tap that you can make without looking at the screen to speak or stop spekaing is a lot less intrusive and distracting than texting messages. As I said - they are completely different programs with completely different purposes. For me, following the msg threads in teh CITY section here on UP.n is all I personally need for 'archivable', threaded messaging. And if fir some reason you want to follow an entire day's worth of convos on Zello, you can just leave the app on in the background.


> The more you contribute to the conversation, the more you touch that button on your screen, all while driving....


How is that any different than texting, GroupMe or any other text based instant messaging (except that those all require a lot more tap, tap, taps then Zello)?


----------



## Bart McCoy (Nov 4, 2014)

You missed my point where I said neither of those programs should be used while driving, smh


----------



## Michael - Cleveland (Jan 1, 2015)

Bart McCoy said:


> You missed my point where I said neither of those programs should be used while driving, smh


Why? Zello is no different than listening to the radio... unless you want to talk - 
and in that case, it's no more distractive than talking on the phone. 
I don't get your point.


----------

